# Deadpool 2



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just seen this tonight and whilst it is a different style of film to the first one, sort of......you have to go see this film, it is incredible and moves the franchise along to the next level.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Going Saturday with my daughter and her boyfriend to see it, as my missus doesn't "get" Deadpool urine-extracting or sarcasm!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You’ll enjoy it and dont forget the mid credits scenes, they are incredible


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Have tickets for tonight


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Enjoy it. I’m wanting to go and see it - watched Deadpool the other day again...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> You'll enjoy it and dont forget the mid credits scenes, they are incredible


Oh they're some of the best animations I've seen for credits (on Deadpool)


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry for you guys, but he has been arrested in Switzerland: http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/news/story/Tessiner-Polizei-nimmt-Deadpool-fest-27855458


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

saw it last night loved it.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Saw it today, really funny, enjoyed it immensely!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome movie watched it a few days ago, kept laughing at all the references to Cables other movie rolls..lol


----------

